# High Level TPO but no issues with Thyroid Levels



## Viv22 (Sep 3, 2013)

I have recently been diagnosed with Hashimotos. I have 2 sisters. The one sister is Hyper and my other sister had a blood test yesterday and the results came back today saying that she had high levels of TPOs but her thyroid levels were fine. Her GP told her that she should come back in a year for more tests because she doesn't have symptoms.

I find this really strange advice because my second sister is always sick with colds and flu's and she went to the doctor to be tested because she is always getting sick i.e. her immune system is clearly not in good shape. I told her she was a high risk as thyroid issues and Hashimotos are hereditary which is another reason why she got tested.

Do you think this advice is correct? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Viv22 said:


> I have recently been diagnosed with Hashimotos. I have 2 sisters. The one sister is Hyper and my other sister had a blood test yesterday and the results came back today saying that she had high levels of TPOs but her thyroid levels were fine. Her GP told her that she should come back in a year for more tests because she doesn't have symptoms.
> 
> I find this really strange advice because my second sister is always sick with colds and flu's and she went to the doctor to be tested because she is always getting sick i.e. her immune system is clearly not in good shape. I told her she was a high risk as thyroid issues and Hashimotos are hereditary which is another reason why she got tested.
> 
> ...


I don't think she should wait a year to get to the bottom of this. High titers of TPO Ab "suggest" many things. She may be wise to seek out another doctor!

How high is her TPO Ab; do you know? Can you find out?

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## Viv22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I have asked her to obtain a copy of her tests and will revert in due course.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Viv22 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have asked her to obtain a copy of her tests and will revert in due course.


Very good; will wait to hear from you then about your sis!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Viv22 said:


> I find this really strange advice because my second sister is always sick with colds and flu's and she went to the doctor to be tested because she is always getting sick i.e. her immune system is clearly not in good shape.


Sounds about right to me. I have a relative who was constantly sick with all manner of stuff. Thyroid got stabilized and bingo, those other frequent illnesses dropped off probably 90%.


----------



## Splash0306 (Aug 14, 2013)

A few years ago I had some weird thyroid blood levels from my routine yearly physical. I had no idea what that meant, but I was told to come back in 3 months for another blood test. After the second test I was told my levels were normal, but come back in another 3 months. I wish I went to an Endo then because he would have done more specific testing. I would have saved myself the horrific year I had last year. Always sick, always tired with constant leg and foot pain, depressed and so on. My point is something was "brewing" and a specialist may have caught it.


----------



## Viv22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I hear what you're saying from my own personal experience. I wouldn't be in the position I am now, if my GP at the time picked up the abnormalities that were happening.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

A common occurrence, I'm afraid. My well-intentioned and helpful doctors a few years ago ran labs and looking back at them, my TSH was always in the area of 4.0, something I now know as likely being hypothyroid (and who knows what else). This was also magically the start of my troubles. Coincidence? Unlikely. As that saying goes, "Hindsight is 20/20".


----------



## Viv22 (Sep 3, 2013)

I have my sister's results. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you.

TSH 3.5 (0.3 - 4.2)
Free T4 13 (10 - 24)
Free T3 4.6 (3.1 - 6.8)

Antithyroglobulin 353 (< 116)
Antithyroid Perox 271 (<35)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Splash said it perfectly: "My point is something was "brewing" and a specialist may have caught it."

Tell your sister to see a board certified endocrinologist. You can't expect an MD without certification in this field to know the in's and out's.

And about that TSH........just about everyone here who has Hashimoto's will tell you that the normal TSH range is garbage. We all feel our best when our TSH is below 1.0 [which is "normal" according to the labs]. I feel MY best when my TSH is just about non-existent. If my TSH was 3.5 [what your sister's is] I would just about be rolling over in my grave.


----------



## Viv22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for this info. My sister is making an appointment to see an Endo.


----------

